# Irwin Speedbor Self Feed Bits



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Found this ebay store this morning -- Some dirt cheap pricing on Irwin Speedbors.

I've been using the Speedbors for about 5 years now and find them to be quite a bit more aggressive than Lenox or Milwaukee and much easier to sharpen.

I bought 4 each of the 1-1/8", 1-3/8" and 1-3/4" bits.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Found this ebay store this morning -- Some dirt cheap pricing on Irwin Speedbors.
> 
> I've been using the Speedbors for about 5 years now and find them to be quite a bit more aggressive than Lenox or Milwaukee and much easier to sharpen.
> 
> I bought 4 each of the 1-1/8", 1-3/8" and 1-3/4" bits.


Thanks! Those bits work great! :thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Found this ebay store this morning -- Some dirt cheap pricing on Irwin Speedbors.
> 
> I've been using the Speedbors for about 5 years now and find them to be quite a bit more aggressive than Lenox or Milwaukee and much easier to sharpen.
> 
> I bought 4 each of the 1-1/8", 1-3/8" and 1-3/4" bits.


Thanks for the tip. I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the Irwins and Lennox are made in the same plant(same bits).


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Will said:


> Thanks for the tip. I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the Irwins and Lennox are made in the same plant(same bits).


 They might be made in the same factory, but they are very different in their design.

The cutters on a Lenox are taller, the chip lifter is deeper and the self feed screw protrudes more.


----------



## OakumJoe (Sep 2, 2011)

The Irwin's are nice bits but I'm sold on the Milwaukee with the replaceable blades. 

I hate sharpening those after eating a few nails.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

How long do the milwaukees last before having to replace the blade?


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Will said:


> How long do the milwaukees last before having to replace the blade?


Exactly two 16 penny nails.......:whistling2: Don't ask me how I know......

Seriously though, it's a good system. The replaceable blades last as long as a good sharpening on the regular bits.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Will said:


> How long do the milwaukees last before having to replace the blade?


They hold up pretty well.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

These are my fave:


http://www.lenoxtools.com/Pages/Product.aspx?productId=BiMetalUtilityBit

They go through a lot of nails. Had mine for a few years and never had to sharpen them. They work well with my 18v Milwaukee in low or high gear.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> Exactly two 16 penny nails.......:whistling2: Don't ask me how I know......
> 
> Seriously though, it's a good system. The replaceable blades last as long as a good sharpening on the regular bits.


 Why not pull the nails? No excuses theres a way to get it out imo.


----------



## Stewiegriffin (Aug 29, 2011)

smokinhornsbbq said:


> Why not pull the nails? No excuses theres a way to get it out imo.


Sometimes there are nails you can't see.:thumbsup:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

smokinhornsbbq said:


> Why not pull the nails? No excuses theres a way to get it out imo.


Yep, you're exactly right! I have no good excuse.... Karma I suppose....:laughing:

For what it's worth, I never (deliberately) drill a nail......


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

There are some nice tricks to make the job easier when you have 

Simpson36etc.. straps in between top plates and dbl studded shear walls.


----------



## OakumJoe (Sep 2, 2011)

> How long do the milwaukees last before having to replace the blade?


The replacement blades do not last as long as a one piece bit. Honestly I have never kept close track.

In general I give my self-feed a few strokes of a file before and during any large rough-in. After a eating a few nails they need a fair amount of TLC to be cutting fit again. It is at that point I pitch the blade and put a new one on.

The bits cost more initially, but come with a replacement blade and you can buy bulk packs of blades. 

After using this system I haven't touch my old Lenox bits.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

OakumJoe said:


> The replacement blades do not last as long as a one piece bit. Honestly I have never kept close track.
> 
> In general I give my self-feed a few strokes of a file before and during any large rough-in. After a eating a few nails they need a fair amount of TLC to be cutting fit again. It is at that point I pitch the blade and put a new one on.
> 
> ...


Hi there Oakum Joe...

Could you do us the favor of indulging us with an intro?
It's no big deal and after everyone says hi and welcome....

Read This! http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/









Then Click Here and Post Your Intro


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

smokinhornsbbq said:


> Why not pull the nails? No excuses theres a way to get it out imo.


How about an exterior wall for kitchen sink with siding already on. Normally you can check the sheathing outside the kitchen & pull the nails, but who has the time to take the siding off, pull the nail & then tack the siding back on.:no:


----------



## OakumJoe (Sep 2, 2011)

Redwood, I'l get on the Intro for ya, in short I'm an old fat semi-retired pipe fitter/plumber.


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

the all metal w/replaceable blades work great


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Hardly ever use my milwaukee bits anymore but a good grinding to the blade on the bits, and you're good. 


If you pay close attention to where you're drilling, nails most of the time are avoidable. 

That means stay away from studs and joists where they intersect, if you can. :laughing:


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

i pretty much destroyed all my bits last r.i ...... nails galore nuttin i could do.. everywere i went nail. price out new milwak. set $269 bucks what a kick in the teeth........... maybe i'm gonna loook in to something else maybe the irwins give em a try.. they can send a man to the moon but cant make me a drill bit that loves eating nails... hahhahahah


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

well i bought a lennox 1" bit says it can go thru nails so far 2 days and the thing rocks.. time to buy a set.. its a werid lookin drll bit but its nice.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

This thread reminds me of the "rebar cutter" drill bits that i only discovered a few years ago. A totally invaluable tool.

That is, until your 64-1/2 YO partner tries to use it with the drill still in hammer mode... :whistling2:

Then its just scrap metal...


----------

